# Fish Recommended for Beginners



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

When starting a marine tank, we recommend you start with fish that are quite simple to care for and undemanding of their needs.
*Azure Damselfish(Chrysiptera parasema)*








*Banggai Cardinals(Sphaeramia, formerly Apogon)*








*Blue Damselfish(Glyphidodontops cyaneus)*








*Domino Damselfish(Dascyllus trimaculatus)*








*Green Chromis(Chromis caerulea)*








*Ocellaris Clownfish (Amphiprion ocellaris)*








*Three-striped Damselfish(Glyphidodontops aruanus)*








*Yellow Tang(Zebrasoma flavescens)*









Please update this thread by adding more fish which you found to be simple and easy to keep.


----------

